# egg donation in sophia bulgaria



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

does anyone have the website address to a clinic in sofia bulgaria. not nevhedrza. the other one 
please

trying to locate this clinic as i want to check out their prices for egg donation and find out if they do double donation.

thanks for any replies

jade xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

yes thank you caroline  

very grateful 

xxxxxx


----------



## coldice (Oct 25, 2013)

You could also have a look at www.ivf.bg

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

